# I bought a frog and it died



## awool11 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon tank and so far I have 2 gold zebra's, 2 snail's and one frog. I just recently bought another frog and the 1 I bought died what should I do? 

P.S. the frogs are Dwarf frogs please :help: me!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Frogs don't belong in a newly set up tank. They are extremely sensitive to the toxins which build up in a new tank's "cycling" process.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

TOS one frog is still alive and had been in this tank for a while I'm guessing this tank is stable for frogs, any other theories for this frogs death if cycling issues are ruled out?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

post your water parameters - its going to be hard to help you without those. I have ACF so I know a fair amount about them.. maybe I can help


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Could have been just bad luck. When I bought my first 6 about 2 years ago, one of them died within 2 days for no obvious reasons. One female got murdered by a male about 1 year ago but I still have the other 4 remaining original frogs and they have been mating like crazy. I even raised one of the tadpoles. I could not figure out why the first one died either but since the others are doing just fine, this could be just like with fish stress from the move etc. I would buy another one as they like company of their own kind.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

How long has the tank been setup ?
(or did I miss that someplace ?)


----------



## squishy (Mar 8, 2007)

well if you had aquarum salt then thats why or it might be some b stuff in yur tank


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you read about the Nitrogen Cycle, if not all those posters "big" words may not be nothing, Ill put a link on here. It will teach you the basics about he fish cycle in not so "big" words.
Here it is ---> http://www.tropicalfishcentre.co.uk/Cycle.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

what were you feeding it? they are kinda picky eaters


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

they are hardy in my experiace unlees there uis ammonia


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree they are pretty hardy little guys. I had one in with 3 fancy goldfish and it didn't have issues with tank water - water was good but I'm sure directly after feeding, had I done testing right at that moment, there may have been a little spike in amonia. 
Anyway, if you pick up a new one, look for a "fat" guy. If stomach is sunken, or one looks unusually tiny compared to the rest, pass on that one. Also, as "cute and fuzzy" as frogs appear, there is no frog on this earth that won't eat other frogs if one can fit in it's mouth so try to get one of comparable size - your other one just may have been the victim of a homicide


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Yeah get a fat one he is right


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

i had one named Meg......
she scared me when she jumped so i got rid of her.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

hoofclopson, again with the pointless posts? No offence, but you didn't add any relevant information to the issue. I doubt telling anyone that your frog scared you when it jumped helped the OP. Who, btw, posted this over a year ago...For the record, don't buy anything if you're going to get rid of it just because it jumps.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ichthius said:


> hoofclopson, again with the pointless posts? No offence, but you didn't add any relevant information to the issue. I doubt telling anyone that your frog scared you when it jumped helped the OP. Who, btw, posted this over a year ago...For the record, don't buy anything if you're going to get rid of it just because it jumps.


Hmmm...
I guess now I know why the sticky was posted not long ago...
(Reviving old posts for NO reason at all :chair: )

Sorry for doubting you, mods!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

MY BAD!!!!! LETS ALL HAVE A FREAKIN HEART ATTACK HERE!!!!!
----- IM SORRY IM NOT PERFECT!!!!!!!!!! ITS NOT LIKE ANYONE HER IS!!!!!! LETS ALL GANG UP AND INSULT HOOF, WHY DONT WE LIKE THE LITTLE FISHIE NERDS WE ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

besides, she didnt jump the first week, then she suddenyl started jumping for no apparent reason, nearly killing herself 4 times. so, i got rid of her WOOPTIE FREAKIN DOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

There is no need for pointless posts....if you have something to add to the thread, that is helpful, by all means post. But if you are just adding pointless comments...think before you post.  Thats all we ask.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Thanks For Being Nice. 

But Im Not Done Here. I Put Some Stuff On A Previous Post That Will Most Likely Get Me Kicked Off This Site..........
(shout In Glee If You Want), But I Still Have Some Things To Sort Out.


Isnt This A Thread About Owning Acf's????? All I Wanted Was To Put On My Part About Owning My Afc. I Was About To Put On A Useful Thread, But Yall Had A Butthole Relapse (not U, Justonemore20). Yall Need To Freakin Chill Out!!!!!


----------

